# Taking puppies water away



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

Shes 6 weeks, yes I know 2 weeks to young to leave her mother but thats too late for that. 

So I put her in her crate at night to sleep in and I wake up every 2 hours to get her out to take her to see if she needs to potty sense she so little I know she cant hold it long. But a lot of places I have read say take there water away about 2 hour before crating time. Well Is this safe? I usually try to feed her around 8:30 at night then I play with her for about 30 minutes, take her out to potty then bring her in and she usually goes to her crate and takes and sleeps for 45 minutes then around 10 shes back up and I take her out agian. Well around this time I try and keep her up for the next 2-3 hours cause I usually go to bed around 12-1 am. So that right before I go to sleep I can take her out once more then put her in her crate and she falls right to sleep for the next few hours and I usually get up around 3-4 am to give her a potty break. Well If I take her water away at 9 right after her last play time and dont give her water agian untill the next morning at 7:30-8 am is that safe for her to go that long with no water? I usually try to keep her up for another 2 hours after she wakes up at 10 that night.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

If she drinks a lot of water during the day, then she's probably safe to go without water from dinner time to breakfast time. 

Personally I do not restrict my pups water. I dunno, I dont think its all the horrible and I know lots of people do it but I dont like it. I've had mine since he was 7 weeks. I spent 2 weeks getting up all night letting him go potty. But at 9 weeks he started holding it and I stopped having to do that, regardless of water. But everyones experience is different. 

Since she is so young, if it were me, I would let her have her water still a little longer and then when she is a few weeks older, if she's still peeing lots during the night, I'd start limiting water before bed. But not yet. She will have to pee a few times during the night anyway, even if you restrict water before bed time.


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, I perfer to let her have as much water as she wants deffently why shes young, I mean she dosnt drink tons, she will drink a little after she eats, some while shes playing, and some after her naps. But I notice she always wakes up like panting like shes thirsty and I put her water bowl back down for her and she drinks a good bit, then I try to keep her up for 30-45 minutes then take her out then put her back to bed. I usually dont sleep a lot anyways I have bad insomnia so I dont have a problem getting up 1-2 times at night to let her out why shes little. I just thought that it sounded kind of mean to restrict her water and unsafe, I know I wouldnt want my water took away if I was thirtsy.


----------



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

Talos' water comes up at night at around 7-8, and bedtime is 9-10. Since he has a good concept of bedtime, and more or less sleeps through the night excepting his potty breaks, he doesn't seem to miss it, though he does get irritated when he doesn't get to have it right when I first pick it up. But then again, Talos will drink constantly if I don't stop him and monitor how much he's drinking, and they do have a daily recommended amount. 

I don't think it's cruel and especially since that's a low energy period if when you wake up you're just taking puppy out and putting her back in her crate, the low activity creates less of a burning thirst. ^^


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah but my puppy seems to wake up after a few hours of sleep panthing with her tongue out the entire time like shes thirsty, and it makes me feel bad. So I usually just put her water bowl down and she drink a ton at that point in time which is why I was curious if its a bad or good thing to take up her water. I think what I am going to try to do sense shes young is everyday just slowly start taking it up 10 minutes sooner then I did the night before. So by the time she hits 8 weeks she will have kinda been able to easy in to having her water took from her 2 hours before bed, instead of cold turkey taking it from her sense shes so use to it.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe you can judge by how much she drinks after that. Measure 2 cups and let her drink, then remeasure and you know how much. My girl is on raw chicken at 7-8 weks and she has barely drank anything due to the moisture in the meat. My thinking is kibble fed dogs need free acess to water, but if youre crate training like you should then remove the water at least 2 hours prior and get a potty in before the crate. Im a beginer though...


----------

